# Trailcam thief poster



## Huge29




----------



## mjensen1313

Post his pic on here, then everyone can hunt him; maybe even identify him.


----------



## Jedidiah

We've had enough of that already in that other post with the picture of a potential trail cam thief. It occurs to me that posting pictures of people who don't want their pictures posted has the potential to get all of us in a lot of trouble.


----------



## mjensen1313

Jedidiah said:


> We've had enough of that already in that other post with the picture of a potential trail cam thief. It occurs to me that posting pictures of people who don't want their pictures posted has the potential to get all of us in a lot of trouble.


I'm not following how this would 'get us in trouble' if he has pics of the actual thief (showing the removal of his cam). this is not any different in the police posting actual footage of a thief asking the public for help in identifying the perpetrator. If it is still only a 'potential' thief picture that's a potential witness of when the camera was last seen. If he doesn't want to post this pic himself, he can always send them to the police to post.

Crooks NEVER want their pictures posted for everyone to identify them (especially their MOTHER'S)


----------



## woundedjew

mjensen1313 said:


> Crooks NEVER want their pictures posted for everyone to identify them (especially their MOTHER'S)


Are you saying non-crooks have no problem with having their picture posted by some complete stranger on a website to be seen by thousands of people? I would strongly disagree with you!!!

If you have actual photo evidence of somebody committing a crime, sure post away, but just because some guy walks past a camera 50 yards-10 miles from your other camera (that happens to of been stolen), It becomes a little tacky. Posting pictures of these people in any way accusing , or in any way insinuating they committed a crime without any real evidence, That is a textbook case of slander and I hope they nail the person to the wall that posts the picture.


----------



## Jedidiah

The police are given the authority to do things like distribute pictures of people of interest because they have considerably more experience with identifying when those people should be of interest. 

Possible trouble spots include assault, death, dismemberment. It doesn't matter if someone's guilty or not, if someone does something illegal to them because of something they saw on a website you better believe it's gonna come up in the deposition.


----------



## mjensen1313

woundedjew said:


> Are you saying non-crooks have no problem with having their picture posted by some complete stranger on a website to be seen by thousands of people? I would strongly disagree with you!!!
> 
> If you have actual photo evidence of somebody committing a crime, sure post away, but just because some guy walks past a camera 50 yards-10 miles from your other camera (that happens to of been stolen), It becomes a little tacky. Posting pictures of these people in any way accusing , or in any way insinuating they committed a crime without any real evidence, That is a textbook case of slander and I hope they nail the person to the wall that posts the picture.


Did I say anything about non-crooks....? NO

Please read the entire post, I stated that I thought he should post if he has actual evidence of the removal of the camera.


----------



## 2full

I am personally getting tired of not being able to walk around without wondering if I'm on someone's camera, it's getting beyond a joke. 
Now it's going to be the drones.


----------



## mjensen1313

Jedidiah..

"You have no expectation of privacy in anything you do in public. This includes where you go and what you do while you’re there. The exception to this rule is you have an expectation of privacy in places like public bathroom stalls, changing rooms, tanning salons, and doctor’s offices that may require you to be partially or completely undressed."

If the camera was stolen from public land, that person's picture is fair game to post online. But please, be sure it is a picture showing the ACTUAL REMOVAL of the missing camera, not just another hiker in the area.


----------



## riptheirlips

2full said:


> I am personally getting tired of not being able to walk around without wondering if I'm on someone's camera, it's getting beyond a joke.
> Now it's going to be the drones.


Now days we are filmed everywhere you go, pumping gas, groceries, bank, hunting, taking a leak in the woods, airport, cruise ships, it is unavoidable. I agree with you I am tired of it. I think we should name every place you think our pictures are being taken.
I will start with in your back yard Global Earth.


----------



## mjensen1313

2full said:


> I am personally getting tired of not being able to walk around without wondering if I'm on someone's camera, it's getting beyond a joke.
> Now it's going to be the drones.


It is unfortunate that this is where the world is going, especially with the advent of youtube; if you do something stupid and another person gets it on video and posts it which goes viral. I'm not on youtube, but I hope there is something there that those who are caught on camera by others can/must be compensated by the one who is financially benefiting from the actual post. Again, I am not on youtube and don't know how/what/how compensation works with that..


----------



## willfish4food

Of all the thousands of pictures people get of humans on their trail cameras, I'd be willing to bet 99.9% of them get deleted. The other .1% being when someone is doing something funny or stupid. Your picture is not what the trail cam owner is after. 

I don't get up tight about walking around Disneyland or Zions national park or any other tourist attraction in fear that I might be caught on someones tourist camera.


----------



## mjensen1313

willfish4food said:


> Of all the thousands of pictures people get of humans on their trail cameras, I'd be willing to bet 99.9% of them get deleted. The other .1% being when someone is doing something funny or stupid. Your picture is not what the trail cam owner is after.
> 
> I don't get up tight about walking around Disneyland or Zions national park or any other tourist attraction in fear that I might be caught on someones tourist camera.


AMEN!

15 years ago, I had a friend that walked around Disneyland in a contest trying to 'PHOTO-BOMB' the most people! They would run up behind a group of people taking a photo and look up in one direction while pointing in the same or another direction. For those out there too paranoid of their picture being taken it might be better to find a stay-at-home job and order-in.


----------



## RandomElk16

So you gonna put the camera back Huge, or you think he is bluffing?


----------



## Jedidiah

riptheirlips said:


> Now days we are filmed everywhere you go, pumping gas, groceries, bank, hunting, taking a leak in the woods, airport, cruise ships, it is unavoidable. I agree with you I am tired of it. I think we should name every place you think our pictures are being taken.
> I will start with in your back yard Global Earth.


You can opt out of Google Earth and Google Street View, it's pretty easy. It fuzzes you out, basically. Though be warned, sites like Trulia and Zillow probably use your Google Streetview pictures to gauge their bull**** property value assessment.

https://productforums.google.com/forum/#!topic/earth/jxufy_LWFAE

mjensen, I agree with the privacy stuff. In the last thread about this, I definitely got in on the fun but thought better about it later. There's two points I'm trying to make: 1) While your judgment may be good there's potentially thousands more people looking at the same thread with varying degrees of sanity and intelligence, 2) Anger, confrontation and guns shouldn't go together so it's best to avoid storing those ingredients next to each other.

Edit: Whoops, those were instructions for getting out of Streetview. Getting your house fuzzed in maps/Earth is done this way:

http://www.offthegridnews.com/privacy/how-to-hide-your-house-from-google-maps/


----------



## mjensen1313

Jedidiah said:


> https://productforums.google.com/forum/#!topic/earth/jxufy_LWFAE
> 
> mjensen, I agree with the privacy stuff. In the last thread about this, I definitely got in on the fun but thought better about it later. There's two points I'm trying to make: 1) While your judgment may be good there's potentially thousands more people looking at the same thread with varying degrees of sanity and intelligence, 2) Anger, confrontation and guns shouldn't go together so it's best to avoid storing those ingredients next to each other.


Jedidiah, so what you are saying is that I should probably not store my ammunition, gas-can, dynamite, gun-powder, matches, lighters, etc.... in the same cabinet? Shoot....I mean, don't shoot...

I'd better get a few more secure/fire-proof cabinets!

J/K...I hear what you're saying...


----------



## woundedjew

willfish4food said:


> Of all the thousands of pictures people get of humans on their trail cameras, I'd be willing to bet 99.9% of them get deleted. The other .1% being when someone is doing something funny or stupid. Your picture is not what the trail cam owner is after.
> 
> I don't get up tight about walking around Disneyland or Zions national park or any other tourist attraction in fear that I might be caught on someones tourist camera.


What about the other .2% that has their photo posted on the internet by some do it yourself detectives, trying to take a bite out of crime??

How would you feel if a parent takes your picture walking around Disneyland, then when they get home they put it on a website saying "This strange guy was looking at my child , Not saying that he is a child molester, but also not saying that he's not", when in reality, you weren't even looking at their child, you just happened to walk by them?


----------



## willfish4food

woundedjew said:


> What about the other .2% that has their photo posted on the internet by some do it yourself detectives, trying to take a bite out of crime??
> 
> How would you feel if a parent takes your picture walking around Disneyland, then when they get home they put it on a website saying "This strange guy was looking at my child , Not saying that he is a child molester, but also not saying that he's not", when in reality, you weren't even looking at their child, you just happened to walk by them?


Again, out of the thousands and thousands of pictures of humans I'm sure are taken by trail cams, I think I can count on one hand the number of times I've seen a trail cam picture of a human posted on the internet. And I can count exactly none where someone was accused of wrong doing. Asking if someone knows a person is a stretch at best. In that post, I honestly assumed they were hoping he might have some information.

As for the Disneyland thing, you're missing the point. My Disneyland analogy is in response to people being upset about having their picture taken without consent, not having their picture posted on the internet and subsequent accusations. If you're not going to get upset about having you picture taken possibly dozens of times in a day, why are you upset about having your picture taken maybe once or twice a season? You are not what the photographer is looking for in either case and are thus nothing more than an annoyance that you made an appearance.


----------



## GaryFish

Kind of like people all upset about NSA spying on them, when they post everything from what they eat, to where they go, to what they are doing - on social media all the time.


----------



## willfish4food

GaryFish said:


> Kind of like people all upset about NSA spying on them, when they post everything from what they eat, to where they go, to what they are doing - on social media all the time.


Yeah. I'm pretty sure the NSA does not care about my life one bit. And I DON'T post personal things on Social media. I've observed that a lot of people think others care about their personal lives way more then really do.

I learned a new word recently: Hubris. Kind of fitting here.


----------



## Jedidiah

willfish4food said:


> Yeah. I'm pretty sure the NSA does not care about my life one bit. And I DON'T post personal things on Social media. I've observed that a lot of people think others care about their personal lives way more then really do.
> 
> I learned a new word recently: Hubris. Kind of fitting here.


Just a personal quirk of mine I guess, but I feel the need to speak up every time someone uses the "I have nothing to hide" argument and my favorite case to cite regarding that sentiment is this:

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ng-wife-list-terrorists-stop-flying-home.html

So you have people you may or may not know that either have legitimate access to info about you or gain access through illegal means and then can use that information against you, then you have people in the government who can just simply make a mistake and check the wrong box, then get you arrested at the gate next time you try to fly.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...10-YEARS-FBI-agent-ticked-wrong-box-form.html


----------



## willfish4food

Jedidiah, Perhaps you misunderstood my post. I am against illegal procurement of intelligence of any kind whether I have anything to hide or not. I do however find it funny/ironic, as GF posted, when the same people who are upset about intrusion into their personal life post all kinds of personal information on social media or other internet forums for anybody to see.


----------



## LostLouisianian

GaryFish said:


> Kind of like people all upset about NSA spying on them, when they post everything from what they eat, to where they go, to what they are doing - on social media all the time.


Well there is that pesky old 4th amendment you know. I know I know every time my wife brings it up I remind her she of the Madison family and her cousin James put it in there. ;-)


----------

